

Show HN: ManageFlitter gets a new homepage - zemaj
http://manageflitter.com

======
zemaj
I've been working on this one for a while. Did a design myself, then shot it
over to 99designs for improvement, then iterated again on the best version to
get where we are now.

Feedback, suggestions for improvement are very welcome :)

